# contrat en année incomplète



## nounath8 (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
actuellement en contrat en année incomplète depuis janvier 2022 pour 43 semaine, je voudrai savoir si en janvier 2023, il faudra recalculer le nombre de semaine et refaire une mensualisation car mon contrat se finira mi août 2023.
Merci


----------



## Griselda (2 Août 2022)

Non, normalement s'il n'y a pas de modification prévue la mensu reste identique et lors du solde de tout compte il conviendra de verifier si une regule est due ou pas.
Si les PE t'ont payé plus de semaines que tu n'en n'as fait tu garde la différence. Par contre si des semaines ont été faite en plus ils devront te les regler.
En géneral une regule est à payer en plus lors du solde de tout compte si le contrat s’arrête avant la prise principale des semaines off.
On ne peut pas être certain que le contrat sera arreté au 30 juin, fin juillet, mi aout ou bien fin decembre tant que le courrier de rupture officiel n'a pas été envoyé donc refaire une mensu en janvier poserait souci: imagine qu'on établisse une mensu avec arret mi août mais qu'à la dernière minute les PE décident de poursuivre l'accueil jusqu'en novembre, la mensu serait fausse et s'ils te paient plus ils n'auraient pas le droit de baisser ta mensu sans ton consentement, un Avenant...


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Si je sais d'avance que le contrat va se terminer avant les 12 mois par exemple pour scolarisation de l'enfant et que je ne vais pas aller jusqu'au bout des 12 mois de la mensualisation la 2ème année de contrat, 
et bien pour éviter une grosse régularisation de salaire je préfère recalculer ma mensualisation 

J'ai un contrat en année incomplète sur 45 semaines qui a démarré le 3 janvier dernier 
La dernière année de contrat on arrêtera fin juillet avant mes vacances 
Entre janvier et juillet il n'y aura que 2 semaines de prises sur les 7 semaines déduites 

Je repars donc pour une année complète la dernière année 

28 semaines travaillées / 7 mois x 12 mois = 48 semaines 
Résultat supérieur à 47 je fais une année complète 

On évite ainsi la grosse régularisation 
Et on a une mensualisation plus élevée chaque mois
Que du bénéfice pour les 2 parties


----------



## lya (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je rencontre un petit dilemme , je suis nouvelle sur le forum et je ne connais pas encore le fonctionnement. Donc peut etre que je ne pose pas ma question au bon endroit je m en excuse d avance si c est le cas.
mon soucis est le suivant: je suis en contrat année incomplète de 37 heures semaines sur 45 semaines programmées. j ai 6 semaines de vacances et les parents 1 de plus. La ils viennent de partir 15 jours et mon déduit  ces derniers sur mon salaire.
Je suis perdu est ce normal ? 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Ladrine 10 (2 Août 2022)

A bin non en année incomplète seule les semaines travailler sont payés
Les semaines de vacances sont déjà retiré de la mensualisation
Donc là ils vous les retire 2 fois
Il faut refaire le BS avec les 2 semaines a payé


----------



## lya (2 Août 2022)

Merci Ladrine 10 , il me semblait bien aussi. Et bien je pense que cela ne va pas être simple.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (2 Août 2022)

Oui c'est clair
Ils ont pas dû lire la convention et non pas compris la mensualisation d'une année incomplète
Va falloir leur expliquer correctement
Mais comme il vous doivent de l'argent
Ils vont pas aimer
Bon courage


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Et ils doivent vous payer en plus vos CP acquis chaque année après calcul au 31 mai 

Vous avez commencé quand avec eux ?


----------

